# Vizsla Quirk



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

Anyone else's V like to just get up right on your lap and press their face hard against yours? Ours does that all the time and sometimes it hurts, it's very cute just wondering why? And if everyone elses V's do the same thing!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Willie is too big to get right up on a lap, although he does try. What he likes to do is lean against people... I mean really LEAN. He's not too particular about who it is, either. He LOVES people in general. It must work for him, because they love him right back! It's pretty cute.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Holley will climb up and go cheek to cheek with us when she wants attention. It is adorable. She gets a big smile while she is doing it.


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

Merc also likes to lean, sometimes I think he would fall over if the person he was leaning on were to move.

In the car he is on a seatbelt harness but can sit with his head poking between the front seats. He especially likes to sit with his head pressed hard onto the shoulder of the person in the passenger seat (we have managed to maintain a policy of the driver totally ignoring him so he doesn't bother the driver).

I don't know why, he does it more on the way home when he is tired. I guess he just likes the affection.


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

Bella does this, she leans on us and she often presses the side of her face against mine, I think she does this with me because she knows I don't like to be licked! Her favourite thing to do is to lick ears and my kids just let her, I don't! They are extremely affectionate dogs, to the point of being in your face (literally) about it.


----------



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

Scout is s full fledged lap dog, and he does the face press thing. The dogs are fools (or I guess moreso their owners for letting them get away with it )


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Sam (4 months old) hugs and licks my ear only after a minimum 30 minute walk/run. 20 minutes is not enough, he'll try and avoid hugging


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Kian will get up on my lap if I am ignoring him for too long. He then will rest his head against mine. He also likes to lean on us when we are standing around. He doesn't do it often though.


----------

